# Here's an article the is great about borderline personality disorders



## jenniferswe (Apr 23, 2012)

My articles help
Does it Hurt More? Criticism and Borderline Personality Disorders by Cyndi Sarnoff-Ross/Marriage and Family Therapist: at DailyStrength Doctors and Advisors


----------

